# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  Mast Segel Kombination TABELLE

## Speedsuchti

hi,
ich habe schon seit lngerem nach guten infos zur kombination von Segeln mit Masten anderer Marken gesucht. gefunden hab ich nichts wirklich gutes... hier mal ein bissche, da mal ein bisschen... 
jetzt hab ich ne schwedische seite gefungen, auf der eine wunderbare tabelle ist, mit allen gngigen marken. 

man kann ablesen, welche Segelmarke man hat und dann sehen, welche Mastmarken gut dazu passen, oder nicht. Andersrum geht das auch. 

++ (grn) heit: funktioniert sehr gut.
+ (gelb) heit: funktioniert in ordnung/ok.
- (rot) heit: funktioniert nicht sonderlich gut. 

bei Naish steht unten bersetzt: vor 2008 war die Biegekurve von Naish wie die von SImmer.

ich hab die Tabelle von folgender schwedischer seite: 
http://www.surfspot.se/news/val-av-mast

----------

